# Steel ball Compound bow - serious velocity



## Pebble Shooter

Hello to all,

I stumbled across this video (link below) while looking up crossbows and other exciting gear. This steel ball compound bow opens up new possibilities in terms of potential shooting distances thanks to higher projectile (steel ball) velocities - it's all in Chinese, but look at the shooting primarily:






I would assume that this thing must work very well for rabbit and squirrel hunting (where legal, that is).

What are your impressions of this setup? 

There is actually a US company under the name of "Shoottech" that makes something similar.


----------



## Jcharmin92

Wow serious power! I like it.


----------



## Booral121

I've used one and they (the 10mm steels we where firing) are terrifyingly close to your hand which holds the bow 🤕🤣🎯👊👍


----------



## Jcharmin92

Booral121 said:


> I've used one and they (the 10mm steels we where firing) are terrifyingly close to your hand which holds the bow 🤕🤣🎯👊👍


Was it that bad or was it just different from what your used to?! This guy makes it look like a good time however these bows are quite expensive.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic

Very impressive!
I found this thread from 2014: Has anyone purchased the Shoottech "Raptor&quot...
Seems that they have been around for a while. But this is the first I'm aware of them.
Would like to learn more.


----------



## Valery

Pebble Shooter said:


> What are your impressions of this setup?


This is all because firearms and air guns are banned in China.
It's a cumbersome design that you can't fit in your pocket. 
A slingshot is more compact, a .22 rifle is more accurate and comfortable.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

...except that a slingshot does not pump out 8 to 9 mm steel ammo at 450 fps, which is what these specially adapted compound bows can do. Impressive indeed.

Bows are not subject to stringent laws in most jurisdictions and can be used (almost) everywhere where it is safe to do so, unlike firearms of any denomination.


----------



## Chicxulub

there was even a crossbow around. joerg s. showed us its features

sts 480
fires 12mm steel with 150m/s


----------



## Valery

Pebble Shooter said:


> ...except that a slingshot does not pump out 8 to 9 mm steel ammo at 450 fps, which is what these specially adapted compound bows can do.


In that case, I prefer the crossbow. No less cumbersome than a bow, but much more accurate. There are industrial products that allow you to shoot both bolts and balls.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Agreed, crossbows are cool - like this compact one: 



https://www.bsw-archery.eu/SPECIAL-X-BOW-FMA-Supersonic-120-lbs-330-fps-Pistol-crossbow-incl-Bolts-quiver_3



Now, if they could adapt it to shoot steel slingshot ammo...hmm, that would be nice.


----------



## Chicxulub

i have seen this pistol earlier, and maybe I will get it some day. it's so neat.
would be awesome if it could shoot 6-8mm ammo...
plus an automatic (magnetic) ball feeder and a tube magazine with many shots...


----------

